# Remington 887 Nitro Mag



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking at purchasing this gun for duck hunting this year.
Anyone have any experience with it?










Thanks


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

radiohead said:


> Looking at purchasing this gun for duck hunting this year.
> Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Bought one last year. Best bird gun I've owned easy to swing snd quick to clean. Highly recommend it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Seems like a great gun for the money. Very affordable.
Thanks for the feedback hiflyer.



hiflyer said:


> Bought one last year. Best bird gun I've owned easy to swing snd quick to clean. Highly recommend it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you used the gun?



DEDGOOSE said:


> http://randywakeman.com/ClunkerOf2009Award.htm


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

radiohead said:


> Have you used the gun?


No Wakeman tends to be pretty credible.. I do know a handful of folks on turkey forums whom purchased them and returned them shortly after due to them being junk..


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got rid of mine. I had the Remington 887 max4 hd. Four days after I owned it I was out duck hunting and. The front sight popped off somehow and i lost it. Could not find a replacement sight for it. The pump on it is designed weird. When u pump the gun to rack a shell in if u don't have ur other hand downlow on the action u will pinch ur fingers pinched mine multiple times. Sold it after only owning it for half a season. Just a week ago went to guns galore. They hooked me up with a Remington 1187 super mag. So far so good. Good luck on whatever u buy. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Good to know...thanks.
Was leaning towards an 11-87 then saw this was a few hundred bucks cheaper...may not be worth it though to cheaper.



DEDGOOSE said:


> No Wakeman tends to be pretty credible.. I do know a handful of folks on turkey forums whom purchased them and returned them shortly after due to them being junk..


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

$731.21 out the door for the 1187 synthetic black. IMO this is the first semi auto i have owned and I am amazed by the difference in recoil goin from the 887 to the 1187. Shoot 3 1/2inchers and can't even feel much for recoil. The 1187 is well worth the extra 300 bucks. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a black 887 and mine tends to jam if i dont really bring it back all the way, prob happens about 5 times a year. looking back now i kinda wish i would have went the nova route but oh well. if you dont plan on shooting 3.5s just get a 870 but if you want to shoot mags i would feel out the nova and 887 and pick which one fits better

tony


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Beretta AL3901...great gun for the money!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

here2 said:


> i have a black 887 and mine tends to jam if i dont really bring it back all the way, prob happens about 5 times a year. looking back now i kinda wish i would have went the nova route but oh well. if you dont plan on shooting 3.5s just get a 870 but if you want to shoot mags i would feel out the nova and 887 and pick which one fits better
> 
> tony


I hunted with a guy that had a 887 the other day and he said it is a long stroke and he sometimes jams his as well.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Dunhams has 870 Supermag 3 1/2" combos on sale right now for $419, then the $30 remington rebate. Can always sell the slug bbl. DO NOT buy an 1187 Supermag. Cycles light loads fine, will jam on 3 1/2s. Benelli Nova can be bought for about the same $.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

I own a nova, and have shot a 887. Both good guns BUT the 887 has had some issues. If you like that style/design of shotgun then look into the Benelli Nova, I have had 0 problems with mine and the other guys I know that own and shoot them havent had any issues either.

The 887 has had jamming, chambering, and front sight issues. I even heard of a couple of firing pin issues....


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

UNREEL said:


> Dunhams has 870 Supermag 3 1/2" combos on sale right now for $419, then the $30 remington rebate. Can always sell the slug bbl. DO NOT buy an 1187 Supermag. Cycles light loads fine, will jam on 3 1/2s. Benelli Nova can be bought for about the same $.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The 870 supermag is also a good choice if it fits you, however remington has had alot of quality issues over the last couple years as well.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

UNREEL said:


> Dunhams has 870 Supermag 3 1/2" combos on sale right now for $419, then the $30 remington rebate. Can always sell the slug bbl. DO NOT buy an 1187 Supermag. Cycles light loads fine, will jam on 3 1/2s. Benelli Nova can be bought for about the same $.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If anyone jumps on this and wants to sell the slug barrel, I'd be interested in it.. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Just Got to knoe how to shoot. Most of the time its the operator and not the gun. Killed many birds with mine. With issues. 2nd year hunting with nitromag!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a black one I'll sell you cheap. They are a crap gun imo.....


----------

